# FNP-40



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yay......or nay?

Im torn between this and an XD-40. Its a close match, FN feels slightly better in the hand, and has an exposed hammer (which I like). Price is pretty comparable.

Lots and lots and lots of positive info on the web about the XD. Not a lot of info on the FNs.

Anybody got one? Verdict?

Im about to the point of just throwing a coin in the air.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a big fan of exposed hammer DA/SA pistols, so for me it would be a relatively easy choice. I would go with the FN.

huntin1


----------

